# Kemadi passaround



## preizzo

Hi there 

I am gonna organize a passaround with a kemadi gyuto in stainless steel 95 x18.

I was thinking in just keep it inside eu for obvious reasons

Please hit me up if interest in try it .

Cheers Matteo


----------



## JayS20

Since I already thought about getting one, might swing me over.
I would like to participate.

BTW how high is the steel hardened? Is the grind and profile representative of other Kemadis?

Cheers,
Julian


----------



## preizzo

JayS20 said:


> Since I already thought about getting one, might swing me over.
> I would like to participate.
> 
> BTW how high is the steel hardened? Is the grind and profile representative of other Kemadis?
> 
> Cheers,
> Julian



60/61 hrc ,grind is flat with a light convexity near the edge


----------



## preizzo

JayS20 said:


> Since I already thought about getting one, might swing me over.
> I would like to participate.
> 
> BTW how high is the steel hardened? Is the grind and profile representative of other Kemadis?
> 
> Cheers,
> Julian


And yes ,other kemadi have same type of grind .

Got you in anyway


----------



## ethompson

Lucky EU folks. If it makes it’s way to the US, I’d be very interested. The flat profile intrigues me and I’m always looking for a stainless knife that I actually like to be the one and done work knife. Otherwise I’ll be interested to see the reviews.


----------



## killerloop

Likewise, in interested if it comes into the US. Great knives


----------



## IsoJ

Passaround offcourse


----------



## preizzo

IsoJ said:


> Passaround offcourse


You are in and you will be the first to have it


----------



## IsoJ

preizzo said:


> You are in and you will be the first to have it


Great


----------



## Matus

Count me in, let’s see what these are actually about.


----------



## preizzo

You are in


----------



## preizzo

Here is the knife in question


----------



## kidsos

Would love to be in if possible!


----------



## preizzo

kidsos said:


> Would love to be in if possible!


Sure thing,where are you located?


----------



## preizzo

kidsos said:


> Would love to be in if possible!


Ok seen now you are in Netherlands,no problems  you are in this weekend I will write up a list In here so everyone can check it .


----------



## Olsen

I am in


----------



## preizzo

got you


----------



## preizzo

Ok
so here we have the list 

@IsoJ
@JayS20
@Matus
@Mathias Z.
@0x0x
@kidsos
@minibatataman 
@Olsen
@Viggetorr

So far there is still place for 4 more members.
I will send out the knife tomorrow

Few rules for all the participants

1)
When we send the knife to the next in line the package need to be insured for 350 USD with tracking number.
2)
Each participant can use the knife for a limit time of 10 days in order to make this passaround fast ☺
3)
Participants can sharpen the knife as they pleasure,please do not cut bones with it
4)
Knife comes with a saya that it need to be included in the package when you gonna send it to next person in line ,it s a saya for my blaze knife so I want it back 
5)
Enjoy it and please write a feedback in here so we can share a general thought all together

Cheers Matteo


----------



## Viggetorr

@Carl Kotte Nåt för dig?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Viggetorr said:


> @Carl Kotte Nåt för dig?


Tack för omtanken, men jag är rädd att jag kommer att gilla den och därför vilja köpa en.


----------



## Viggetorr

Carl Kotte said:


> Tack för omtanken, men jag är rädd att jag kommer att gilla den och därför vilja köpa en.



Occupational hazard.


----------



## Mathias Z.

hey preizzo, can you please put me on the list too?
we were chatting on instagram already.


----------



## 0x0x

Hi preizzo, as there are already some people from Germany & Austria I would like to attend if possible. Located in Austria.


----------



## preizzo

List is updated.

Knife is in the way to @IsoJ 
Any days should arrive.

Cheers Matteo


----------



## IsoJ

Knife has arrived, everything looks good, no bent tip or anything . Profile looks good, handle is long which I like . Feels more like 240 in hand than 225 . I will write few thoughts after using it couple of days. Thank you @preizzo


----------



## preizzo

Nice 
Enjoy it


----------



## Penan

I would like to participate on the pass around


----------



## preizzo

Penan said:


> I would like to participate on the pass around


Ok where are you located?


----------



## preizzo

Penan said:


> I would like to participate on the pass around


Ok I have just seen it now ,you are from Sweden .
I am located in Gothenburg !you ?


----------



## Penan

preizzo said:


> Ok I have just seen it now ,you are from Sweden .
> I am located in Gothenburg !you ?


I’m located in Stockholm


----------



## minibatataman

@preizzo if there's a spot left I'd like to join too!


----------



## IsoJ

Thanks again to @preizzo for the opportunity and putting up this passaround. 

I've used the knife for couple of days now.

Pros: The knife is well built in my opinion, has some good heft for 225mm gyuto and nice balance, feels like a bigger gyuto in hand. I don't normally like 225mm but this profile works for me good. The handle is long enough allthought the shape isn't ideal for me but it didn't bothered me too much while using the knife. Tip worked good with onions and with detailed stuff like carlics etc. Wedging and ease of cutting was okei for me.

I sharpened it lightly with naniwa800 and 3000 to get a feel for the steel and it was easier to sharpen than I thought and it gave good feedback unlike some other ss steels on Naniwas. 

Cons: the grind. I am not a fan of flattish grinds and while the Kemadi has tiny amount of convex bte edge it still has much more sticking that I am used to or like to experience with this size or heft knife. So for me beeing so picky about the sticking, it took of some of the joy using the knife and my review is heavily biased cause of that. My goal is not to bash the knife and I am sure it works great for someone else who doesn't put so much weight into sticking like I do. 

I will post when the knife is in the mail heading for next person.


----------



## preizzo

minibatataman said:


> @preizzo if there's a spot left I'd like to join too!


Hi man 
Last spot free .
Where are you located?


----------



## minibatataman

preizzo said:


> Hi man
> Last spot free .
> Where are you located?


Netherlands, I pm'd you


----------



## preizzo

minibatataman said:


> Netherlands, I pm'd you


Got you 

Last place for the passaround is being filled


----------



## IsoJ

I dropped the knife and the saya to mail today, heading its way to @JayS20.


----------



## minibatataman

IsoJ said:


> The handle is long enough allthought the shape isn't ideal for me but it didn't bothered me too much while using the knife.



What about the handle shape did you not like?


----------



## IsoJ

minibatataman said:


> What about the handle shape did you not like?


I like octagonal handles, my prefered shape in most of the time. Handles widht and height were good. It would have fit propably better in my hand if the handles top and bottom sides would have been a bit wider. Something like this:


----------



## JayS20

The eagle has landed.


----------



## preizzo

JayS20 said:


> The eagle has landed.


Nice 
First impressions?


----------



## JayS20

preizzo said:


> Nice ☺
> First impressions?


Made fried noodles. Is a hefty boy, generally like the proportions


----------



## preizzo

Morning Europe.
Want to just check how is it going with the passaround,if there is any update 

Cheers


----------



## JayS20

Hey Matteo,
let me have some more fun with the knife. I will probably send it Saturday or latest Monday forward.
The HSC should probably arrive with the next guy tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## preizzo

JayS20 said:


> Hey Matteo,
> let me have some more fun with the knife. I will probably send it Saturday or latest Monday forward.
> The HSC should probably arrive with the next guy tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers


Super cool ,yes have fun with it


----------



## Matus

The eagle has landed safe and sound. Will get a proper workout soon.


----------



## JayS20

*Review Kemadi Stainless*








*Steel: 95x18*
Russian version of the AISI 440c steel. Unlike western counterparts, contains 0.20% Titanium

*Specs:
Length*:
Edge: 23cm
Handle: 14,95cm
Total: 39,6cm
*Height:* 53mm
*Weight:* 225g

*Spine thickness:*
out of handle: 3,6mm / middle: 2,7mm / 1cm in front of tip: 0,81mm


*Thickness blade:*
slightly above the edge: 0,26mm to 0,16mm
1cm above edge: heel: 1,32mm/ middle: 1,06mm/ 1cm before tip: 0,64mm

*Handle:*
Height: 2,95cm/ 2,99cm to 2,62cm
Width: 2,07cm to 2,09cm

The handle is made out of ash. The wood feels grippy but also super soft. It's also slightly porous lookwise, not really sealed but haven't had any problems with absorbing water. There is a light chatoyance with the ash wood. All the corners are rounded, also the transitions to the blade. The fitting into the handle was done cleanly with a dowel which you can see. The wood has a certain warmth to it. While it doesn't really taper and is quite big it still lies good in hand.

*Fit and finish:*
Spine is chamfered, on the right side a bit less well-done in the front half. Coming out of the handle a bit better done on the right side. There are some grindmarks along the spine which look like they happened by accident but weren't cleaned up and therefore also sharper. The spine gets sharper on the right side 11cmm in front of the handle. The choil is eased/rounded. The blade has a longitudinal finish which is rather clean, even. The Kurouchi is too lacquer-like for me and at the same time feels a bit rough. There is a light drag/stop along my claw hand. The logo is proportionally deep, with the first dip having a sharper corner but not significant for my pinch grip. There are slight gaps top and bottom of the tang neck entering the handle with the bottom gap being around 1mm and bigger on the right side.
*
Grind:*
The grind is in general flat. It starts with a flat grind from the spine with the blade getting thicker up to a point 2cm under the spine. Then you get a slightly convex transition into another flat grind towards the edge with the last 2mm being so little convex it's negligible. The blade tapers slowly but nicely from handle to tip with the last 4cm tapering stronger. It tapers quite evenly along and above the edge. The tip is rather thin but not fragile. The tip section is nicely thin. The knife has quite a hefty feeling to it but feels authoritarian. Balance point is 47mm in front of the handle, pretty closely spot on my pinch. The micro bevel is rather even but gets slightly smaller 3,7cm before reaching the tip. The last 1,4cm towards the tip are bigger.


*Profile and cutting techniques:*
The knife has a flatspot of about 9,3cm from the heel then switches into a gradual curvature with the last 9mm towards the tip being pulled up. The tip is 1,8cm high.
Thanks to the balance point close to my pinch it feels good chopping. It handles push cutting well but not perfect. Sometimes when I did push cut depending on the produce I noticed I came down in an angle with the tip being slightly lower since it helped me with a smoother cutting experience. While I'm 1,91m, the counter space is also quite high and this usually doesn't happen like this. It got more noticable with a lowering sharpness. Rocking worked rather well as long as you didn't let the heel hit the board. Pull cutting worked alright, it's nicely curved towards the tip.

Fried noodles:



*Cutting experience:*
Onions were really nice to cut thanks to the thin tip. In general when things were easy to cut they were a breeze thanks to the weight. Small cubing ginger and garlic was also easy. Leek in general was fine but sometimes there were stops which happened very rarely though. Definitely had problems cutting several leeks next to each other at once. Carrots were fine, also julienning but did slightly wedge with thick ones. With a decreasement in sharpness it started to split/crack the carrot in the last millimetres so you no longer had clean cuts. The knife had a rather toothy than refined edge from the beginning so it worked well on peppers, tomatoes, meat. Zucchini did stick rather badly along the whole blade.


There was also sticking with raw peeled potatoes. Wouldn't use this knife for potato salad or really thin potato slices. The knife heavily wedged in sweet potatoes. Halving them the knife got stuck in the middle and needed quite some pressure on the spine to split it. Also cutting the halved one into thicker slices, they did stick to the blade heavily. You got two slices riding up until there was no longer space for another one to stick to so the top slice fell down but you needed pressure on the third one so it could push the top one off. It also wedged proportionally hard in thicker parsnip and parsley root. Cucumbers were easy to cut but did push themselves along the whole blade rather than pushing each other up and down from the blade. Softer veggies like broccoli worked well, also cabbage was easy going.


*Conclusions:*
The knife works well on softer produce and has a good feeling considering heft and dimensions. Height and length are great, profile is servicable. The knife feels like a nice (middle weight) workhorse but doesn't fulfill the expectations with the corresponding performance. You just get too much wedging, sticking and stickage to use it as your workhorse. I also don't like the Kurouchi finish, at least the feeling of it. I worked with the knife for 9 days in home usage and also for a private dinner for 8 people and you could definitely notice it losing sharpness but not grave. I would say more than AEB-L, 14C28N-knives I have used and tested. It's hard to properly evaluate though since I worked with it for such a short time period and it was still fine sending it forward but in need of a touchup imo. Peppers and tomatoes still worked. I could imagine the steel working well for a stainless Sujihiki/slicer.
Overall the knife isn't there for me yet, in the niche I wanted to put it into. I'm not a fan of the flat grind but it's also not terrible. It just doesn't fulfill the expectations you have handling it. A bit more fine tuning and it could be a really nice knife. Was my first Kemadi knife and I'm curious trying another one with another steel to see if my thoughts are representative of the brand.

Still had a small whole chicken in the freezer
Chickenbreast, chickenragout with Portwinesauce, root vegetables, creamy herbage polenta, chickenskin and Parmesan-chips






Thank you to @preizzo for the generous opportunity.

P.S. I liked the saya it came with


----------



## preizzo

JayS20 said:


> *Review Kemadi Stainless*
> 
> View attachment 117669
> 
> View attachment 117670
> 
> 
> *Steel: 95x18*
> Russian version of the AISI 440c steel. Unlike western counterparts, contains 0.20% Titanium
> 
> *Specs:
> Length*:
> Edge: 23cm
> Handle: 14,95cm
> Total: 39,6cm
> *Height:* 53mm
> *Weight:* 225g
> 
> *Spine thickness:*
> out of handle: 3,6mm / middle: 2,7mm / 1cm in front of tip: 0,81mm
> View attachment 117671
> 
> *Thickness blade:*
> slightly above the edge: 0,26mm to 0,16mm
> 1cm above edge: heel: 1,32mm/ middle: 1,06mm/ 1cm before tip: 0,64mm
> 
> *Handle:*
> Height: 2,95cm/ 2,99cm to 2,62cm
> Width: 2,07cm to 2,09cm
> 
> The handle is made out of ash. The wood feels grippy but also super soft. It's also slightly porous lookwise, not really sealed but haven't had any problems with absorbing water. There is a light chatoyance with the ash wood. All the corners are rounded, also the transitions to the blade. The fitting into the handle was done cleanly with a dowel which you can see. The wood has a certain warmth to it. While it doesn't really taper and is quite big it still lies good in hand.
> 
> *Fit and finish:*
> Spine is chamfered, on the right side a bit less well-done in the front half. Coming out of the handle a bit better done on the right side. There are some grindmarks along the spine which look like they happened by accident but weren't cleaned up and therefore also sharper. The spine gets sharper on the right side 11cmm in front of the handle. The choil is eased/rounded. The blade has a longitudinal finish which is rather clean, even. The Kurouchi is too lacquer-like for me and at the same time feels a bit rough. There is a light drag/stop along my claw hand. The logo is proportionally deep, with the first dip having a sharper corner but not significant for my pinch grip. There are slight gaps top and bottom of the tang neck entering the handle with the bottom gap being around 1mm and bigger on the right side.
> 
> *Grind:*
> The grind is in general flat. It starts with a flat grind from the spine with the blade getting thicker up to a point 2cm under the spine. Then you get a slightly convex transition into another flat grind towards the edge with the last 2mm being so little convex it's negligible. The blade tapers slowly but nicely from handle to tip with the last 4cm tapering stronger. It tapers quite evenly along and above the edge. The tip is rather thin but not fragile. The tip section is nicely thin. The knife has quite a hefty feeling to it but feels authoritarian. Balance point is 47mm in front of the handle, pretty closely spot on my pinch. The micro bevel is rather even but gets slightly smaller 3,7cm before reaching the tip. The last 1,4cm towards the tip are bigger.
> View attachment 117672
> 
> *Profile and cutting techniques:*
> The knife has a flatspot of about 9,3cm from the heel then switches into a gradual curvature with the last 9mm towards the tip being pulled up. The tip is 1,8cm high.
> Thanks to the balance point close to my pinch it feels good chopping. It handles push cutting well but not perfect. Sometimes when I did push cut depending on the produce I noticed I came down in an angle with the tip being slightly lower since it helped me with a smoother cutting experience. While I'm 1,91m, the counter space is also quite high and this usually doesn't happen like this. It got more noticable with a lowering sharpness. Rocking worked rather well as long as you didn't let the heel hit the board. Pull cutting worked alright, it's nicely curved towards the tip.
> 
> Fried noodles:
> View attachment 117673
> View attachment 117674
> 
> *Cutting experience:*
> Onions were really nice to cut thanks to the thin tip. In general when things were easy to cut they were a breeze thanks to the weight. Small cubing ginger and garlic was also easy. Leek in general was fine but sometimes there were stops which happened very rarely though. Definitely had problems cutting several leeks next to each other at once. Carrots were fine, also julienning but did slightly wedge with thick ones. With a decreasement in sharpness it started to split/crack the carrot in the last millimetres so you no longer had clean cuts. The knife had a rather toothy than refined edge from the beginning so it worked well on peppers, tomatoes, meat. Zucchini did stick rather badly along the whole blade.
> View attachment 117676
> 
> There was also sticking with raw peeled potatoes. Wouldn't use this knife for potato salad or really thin potato slices. The knife heavily wedged in sweet potatoes. Halving them the knife got stuck in the middle and needed quite some pressure on the spine to split it. Also cutting the halved one into thicker slices, they did stick to the blade heavily. You got two slices riding up until there was no longer space for another one to stick to so the top slice fell down but you needed pressure on the third one so it could push the top one off. It also wedged proportionally hard in thicker parsnip and parsley root. Cucumbers were easy to cut but did push themselves along the whole blade rather than pushing each other up and down from the blade. Softer veggies like broccoli worked well, also cabbage was easy going.
> View attachment 117675
> 
> *Conclusions:*
> The knife works well on softer produce and has a good feeling considering heft and dimensions. Height and length are great, profile is servicable. The knife feels like a nice (middle weight) workhorse but doesn't fulfill the expectations with the corresponding performance. You just get too much wedging, sticking and stickage to use it as your workhorse. I also don't like the Kurouchi finish, at least the feeling of it. I worked with the knife for 9 days in home usage and also for a private dinner for 8 people and you could definitely notice it losing sharpness but not grave. I would say more than AEB-L, 14C28N-knives I have used and tested. It's hard to properly evaluate though since I worked with it for such a short time period and it was still fine sending it forward but in need of a touchup imo. Peppers and tomatoes still worked. I could imagine the steel working well for a stainless Sujihiki/slicer.
> Overall the knife isn't there for me yet, in the niche I wanted to put it into. I'm not a fan of the flat grind but it's also not terrible. It just doesn't fulfill the expectations you have handling it. A bit more fine tuning and it could be a really nice knife. Was my first Kemadi knife and I'm curious trying another one with another steel to see if my thoughts are representative of the brand.
> 
> Still had a small whole chicken in the freezer
> Chickenbreast, chickenragout with Portwinesauce, root vegetables, creamy herbage polenta, chickenskin and Parmesan-chips
> View attachment 117677
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to @preizzo for the generous opportunity.
> 
> P.S. I liked the saya it came with


Well done review


----------



## JayS20

Anybody else feeling sexually harassed by Matteo?


----------



## AT5760

I’m just hoping those emojis mean something different in Europe than they look like on this end of the internet...


----------



## Carl Kotte

JayS20 said:


> Anybody else feeling sexually harassed by Matteo?


Me!


----------



## IsoJ

JayS20 said:


> Anybody else feeling sexually harassed by Matteo?


Wait what, I thought the symbols meant, you should remember to oil the carbon blade once in awhile


----------



## preizzo

Carl Kotte said:


> Me!


----------



## DavidPF

Carl Kotte said:


> Me!


You are a real "Karl". You just need a little " ̈ " on top and some "ek" beside you, and everything will be perfect.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DavidPF said:


> You are a real "Karl". You just need a little " ̈ " on top and some "ek" beside you, and everything will be perfect.


Come again?


----------



## M1k3

DavidPF said:


> You are a real "Karl". You just need a little " ̈ " on top and some "ek" beside you, and everything will be perfect.


ëkKärl


----------



## RDalman

M1k3 said:


> ëkKärl


Aka whiskeybarrel


----------



## M1k3

RDalman said:


> Aka whiskeybarrel


Oui Chef! Whiskey tango foxtrot.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> ëkKärl


I thought he meant ’kärlek’ (love) but I wasn’t sure.


----------



## preizzo

Carl Kotte said:


> I thought he meant ’kärlek’ (love) but I wasn’t sure.


Söm en Karl ?


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> I thought he meant ’kärlek’ (love) but I wasn’t sure.


Everyone loves you because you've been so badly stuffed.


----------



## preizzo

Hi all
Just checking in and see if the knife make it to next person in line 

@Matus


----------



## Matus

I shipped it a few days back, should be arriving to Austria in a day or two. I will be posting my feedback soon


----------



## Matus

Sooo, about that knife 

I am not going to try to write a PhD thesis here as I find that my impressions are pretty close to the ones by @JayS20 , so I would just mention the main points that I found relevant:

The knife was not particularly hard to sharpen. It had a very thin edge so there was not much material to be removed when sharpening. I did a very few light passes on JNS800 (I normally use a 2k stone to start, but it was still on a loan at that time) not to remove too much steel and then finished on Gesshin Synthetic Natural. I had not issued to de-burr the edge on the stone, but did use a few light passes afterwards on 1 micron diamond paste on leather. In total - I could not complain about the steel. It is stainless and does not feel anywhere close as crisp as well HTed AS would (nor did I expect that), but it was fine.

The weight felt good in hand - maybe there could have been a touch more distal taper, but the knife did not feel overly nose heavy. I consider this a pretty personal. The profile was good for my style, the heel was very gently raised (as it should be IMO), so all good there.

The blade has considerable distal taper in the grind - being fairly thick at the heel, but going to a very fine tip last 5cm or so. The tip was ground thin enough to allow smooth horizontal cuts on onions without feeling flimsy. The grind towards the heel was less of a joy as a combination of workhorse style with a flat grind really does not work well with hard vegetables. I did use the knife side by side with my Kato WH (which has 238g and is thus on the lighter side, but is a bit longer than this Kemadi gyuto) and while both would of course wedge in hard carrots, the flat grind made this a less pleasant experience than necessary. Sticking was very much dependent on what one was cutting, but as expected - the flat grind does not improve that particular properties either.

One thing I would like to mention in regard to the very tall flat grind - it may not be an issue right away, but once the blade will need some thinning the user will be faced with the decision to either just thin first few millimetres behind the edge and thus add some convex to an already fairly workhorse grind (for the most length of the blade - save for the tip), or attempt to thin the whole bevel - what would most likely be a lesson in patience and fitness for the fingers as thinning a 30 mm wide monosteel blade is going to take a long while - and it is the large contact surface with the stone that it will make it difficult to achieve sufficient pressure and thus material removal. Those who did a more considerable thinning on a honyaki knife of some sorts will be able to relate. 

One thing I would like to mention was the finish of the blade - there were some start/stop sanding marks left. I am going to assume that since this was a passaround knife, it was potentially not finished as finely as a 'production' (for the lack of a better word) knife would be, plus there were 1 or 2 faint marks left by the grinder. Otherwise the finish looked and felt pleasant and was very practical.

I did appreciate the gently rounded spine and choil.

Handle material felt good in hand, the thickness of the handle was spot on for the size/weight, but I would prefer to have some tapering towards the blade - especially from the sides - to make pinch grip more comfortable.

In total my experience was positive, the main point to improve (change) upon would be going for a little convex instead of just a flat grind.

Thank you @preizzo for having a chance to try it out.


----------



## preizzo

Tanks matus


----------



## preizzo

Hi all 
Checking out how is it going with the passaround and to see where the knife is 

Have a great weekend


----------



## 0x0x

Soon on the way to the next one


----------



## kidsos

Got em!

So to celebrate some finely chopped sofrito for ragu Bolognese   

First reactions: Cuts nicely with not a lot of drag. There is quite a lot of sticking though. Comfortable Handle and nimble grind.










Cutting vids behind this link:




__





KEMADI - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## kidsos

Knife will go to next in line after the weekend, had a blast with it. Bit more detailed write up soon hopefully!!


----------



## preizzo

kidsos said:


> Knife will go to next in line after the weekend, had a blast with it. Bit more detailed write up soon hopefully!!


Great


----------



## minibatataman

Must be my lucky day! Both of my PAs arrived on the same day. This weekend I'll get to compare it to Kippington's Franken-knife 

First impressions are extremely positive though, love the profile, the thicker spine, and I'm curious to see how the tall flat grind will do.


----------



## Olsen

minibatataman said:


> Must be my lucky day! Both of my PAs arrived on the same day. This weekend I'll get to compare it to Kippington's Franken-knife
> 
> First impressions are extremely positive though, love the profile, the thicker spine, and I'm curious to see how the tall flat grind will do.



Whoho. I am next on the list


----------



## preizzo

Knife came back to me today in perfect condition.

Tanks to all the members who partecipate to this passaround .

I will continue here in sweden with few members so if some more swede fella want to partecipate please dm me 

I will soon organize a new passaround with my kemadi bulat gyuto 250 mm if any want to try this awesome steel please comment in here 

Saluti Matteo


----------



## Olsen

Is the cutting edge 250 mm? What is the height?


----------



## preizzo

Olsen said:


> Is the cutting edge 250 mm? What is the height?


250 lenght 
56 height


----------



## WiriWiri

Always been a little curious of these - who wouldn’t want to try a bit of Bulat? - but thanks to our political overlords our little island is now free of the evil EU empire, which basically means we’re in a uselessly awkward customs club of one for passarounds., I’m not feeling the love for Brexit right now, or ever tbh.

Still, Britannia rules the waves and we’re better off apparently, so if anyone does find a solution to this self-inflicted wound feel free to count me in. Good luck with the generous passaround though!


----------



## Olsen

WiriWiri said:


> Always been a little curious of these - who wouldn’t want to try a bit of Bulat? - but thanks to our political overlords our little island is now free of the evil EU empire, which basically means we’re in a uselessly awkward customs club of one for passarounds., I’m not feeling the love for Brexit right now, or ever tbh.
> 
> Still, Britannia rules the waves and we’re better off apparently, so if anyone does find a solution to this self-inflicted wound feel free to count me in. Good luck with the generous passaround though!



I assume that Brexit does mean that one cannot send packages to and from the UK with customs. If the parcel is shipped as gift from Uncle Matteo to you do you still have to pay?


----------



## WiriWiri

I’m not sure if the gift thing ever really works consistently, but I’m up for Uncle Matteo sending me a giftwrapped knife along with a card and slice of cake if it helps


But more seriously, I’m cynical that there’s a convenient, reliable way around this Brexit bummer that doesn’t cause the OP awkwardness.


----------



## preizzo

WiriWiri said:


> I’m not sure if the gift thing ever really works consistently, but I’m up for Uncle Matteo sending me a giftwrapped knife along with a card and slice of cake if it helps
> 
> 
> But more seriously, I’m cynical that there’s a convenient, reliable way around this Brexit bummer that doesn’t cause the OP awkwardness.


I can ,no problema


----------

